# ASX Option Data: Delayed Intra-Day



## emilov (26 April 2009)

Hi All,
I'm working on my own option trade calculator. Once completed I'll put it online for everybody to use.

For that to work best I need a data source that provides me with latest option data such as bid/ask (if available), volatility etc.

I am well aware that I'll have to pay for that. I'm currently talking to paritech and iress. Paritech seem to be the better (cheaper) solution, they seem to be around 1500$ per month. But I'm still not clear of what that includes (waiting for an email response). Also there will be ASX royalties involved.

Can you guys point me to a descent data provider for 20 min delayed data (or perhaps you work for one )?

Also, do you happen to know how much the ASX royalties would be? These guys just don't respond to any queries!

Cheers,
Emil


----------



## cutz (26 April 2009)

Who's your broker at the moment,

I get real time ASX data for free on the iress platform (via comsec) which has live quotes/complete depth and other handy things.


----------



## emilov (26 April 2009)

Cutz, thanks for your answer mate 

See, the idea is to use the data that I get commercially. I'm planning a full blown trading management platform (to replace your excel spreadsheet and A4 binder ). And when you start using the data commercially, there are quite a few differences.

Iress want to charge me 3300$ per month for the above. And that does not even include the wretched ASX royalties. So I'm looking for a service with transparent (and lower) pricing. Paritech says 1500$ but it still is unclear what I'd get for that.

For my private trading I use boursedata and I'm ok with them. My broker is circle securities but the platform that I'm planning is in slight competition with them so I don't expect to get much from there (and I say "slight" because my software is going to blow theirs away, once released ).


----------



## cutz (26 April 2009)

Ah gotcha emilov,

Can't help you there, hopefully someone else will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Richard Dale (26 April 2009)

ASX data is priced according to the way you wish to provide data to your clients.

If you are providing a data feed to clients via an application then your data licensing fees are as follows:

ASX Master List (gives you the right to display the option information such as codes, strike price etc.): $8000/year
ASX Daily Official List (gives  you the right to display intraday price data on a 20 minute delayed basis): $15000/year
Total: $23000/year + GST

If you wish to display the data on a web site instead, the prices are:
ASX Master List: $25000/year
ASX Daily Official List: $15000/year
Total: $40000/year + GST

A data feed would be on top of this.

The other thing you should consider with your software is:
1.  Do you have the necessary corporate actions handling procedures in place to handle such items as code changes, stock splits, change in the number of options per contract etc.?
2.  Do you receive daily open interest data (typically available at about 3am)
3.  Can your systems handle the endless code overlaps that occur on ASX options? eg. RIOTJ has been listed 24 times, each with their own strikes/expiration.

I'm happy to chat about this - have been doing ASX feeds for 9+ years now and we have a number of corporate feeds in place.  There are some other ways you can structure things too.  PM me if you want to chat about it.


----------



## long88 (27 April 2009)

emilov, check out options oracle, they seems to be able to get some non live data somewhere, and it is provided free atm.

further more, they have developed live trading data based on IB, most of the people have accounts there, and can integrate that into their options oracle software.

and source code is provided as well, so that is making your life even easier (check out the forum).

cheers and good luck



emilov said:


> Hi All,
> I'm working on my own option trade calculator. Once completed I'll put it online for everybody to use.
> 
> For that to work best I need a data source that provides me with latest option data such as bid/ask (if available), volatility etc.
> ...


----------



## emilov (27 April 2009)

hey long88, thanks  please point me to that stuff.

Also, IB won't do it, I need to make this independent so everybody can use it. I know quite a few traders and most use paritech pulse or boursedata.


----------



## long88 (27 April 2009)

emilov said:


> hey long88, thanks  please point me to that stuff.
> 
> Also, IB won't do it, I need to make this independent so everybody can use it. I know quite a few traders and most use paritech pulse or boursedata.




that programs appears to be having be able to download from a lot of dynamic server, whether it is us or aussie market.

so worth checking it out.

he recently just put in the IB server, so people who have account with IB can have live data feed into his program. (i am using IB)


----------



## emilov (27 April 2009)

long88 I'll definitely check them out.

But the application that I'm planning is a lot more than just a calculator. It's a trades management application with option pricing projections, trader's log, strategy library etc.

And, the best part, it is going to be a web application so you can run it in any browser on any machine (yes, even an iPhone). State of the art and extremely easy to use. The bad financial software we traders have to put up with is just a crime.

That is why I need independent data, to do calculations on the server and push to my subscribers.

Cheers, Emil


----------



## Grinder (27 April 2009)

Don't mind the oracle, gives you what you need but would be nice to see an all in one set up Emilov.


----------



## long88 (27 April 2009)

options oracle offers some of the features that you said. but no iphone apps though.

ib offers apps live on my phone, i am using htc, and can access the platform, pricing, orders from my phone.

but i dont really want to look at it on my phone, too small, unless it is really important



emilov said:


> long88 I'll definitely check them out.
> 
> But the application that I'm planning is a lot more than just a calculator. It's a trades management application with option pricing projections, trader's log, strategy library etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## emilov (28 April 2009)

hey long88,
opt oracle is nice but it is not what I want to do. I'm doing a trades management software (like a portfolio management but for derivatives). So it will have projections for the current trades based on theoretical pricing, it will calc margin and that sort of thing, trade log, strategy library, advanced option statistics etc etc.

Very very cool software and it is going to be a web application that runs on any machine.

I'm founding a company for this and we will be developing it professionally. It will take a few months though. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Grinder (30 April 2009)

Emilov, are you looking to include volatility analysis also, such as IV/HV ratios & IV percentiles of strikes?


----------



## emilov (30 April 2009)

Grinder, why not . I'll be gathering feature requests once the core functionality is done. I'll be offering beta test so people can sign up and use it for free and get the chance to participate in shaping. Our current goal is to have an option calc like the world has never seen, a technology preview. I'm hoping to accomplish that in the next few weeks.

Cheers, Emil


----------



## Grinder (30 April 2009)

emilov said:


> Our current goal is to have an option calc like the world has never seen, a technology preview. I'm hoping to accomplish that in the next few weeks.




at least one the Oz market has'nt seen  look forward to see what kind a fun things you come up with


----------



## emilov (30 April 2009)

hey  I do mean the world.

The problem is that financial people are so bloody used to crappy, old, obsolete software that they just think it has to be like that. I know for a fact that powerful software can be simple and fun. It just takes time and smarts to create. I don't have the former but I most certainly have lots of the latter 

I've been a software architect for a very long time and a trader for more than a year now. I think my partner and I are in the unique position to create something really new (not functionality wise but usability wise). But yeah, let us make it first and you can judge then


----------



## cutz (30 April 2009)

emilov said:


> Grinder, why not . I'll be gathering feature requests once the core functionality is done. I'll be offering beta test so people can sign up and use it for free and get the chance to participate in shaping. Our current goal is to have an option calc like the world has never seen, a technology preview. I'm hoping to accomplish that in the next few weeks.
> 
> Cheers, Emil




Sounds good, looking forward to the preview.


----------

